# Konverting old vstis



## bigcat1969 (Dec 23, 2016)

On another forum a gentlemen was wondering about a way to take a legally owned VST and create a Kontakt instrument out of it for personal use only. (Enough disclaimers there?) This seems like the easiest way to me.

One thing I found is that Audacity has a sound finder with lots of parameters. You can have it analyze a sound file with lots of notes and then bulk export.
My theory is that you could make a midi file playing every Xth note and save that from your DAW. Import this into Audacity and analtyze / bulk export. Finally pull these into Kontakt and as long as you put the first note on the right semitone you would have an instrument.

This chap has created midi files for this type of thing...
https://www.reddit.com/r/piano/comments/3u6ke7/heres_some_midi_and_mp3_files_for_individual/

I used this method to do a 1 velocity player, every note sampled, 4 octave piano very quickly with no extra editing or anything. (Public domain samples by me.)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ts6b6pyyu789dpr/Auto_create_Piano.zip

I also use this method to do an old violin by using Studio One's stretch and tempo features to get 12 second stereo notes. Other than importing them off by a tone and having to move them , it worked great.


----------



## shapednoise (Dec 24, 2016)

another option would be Re sample? Apple MainStage has a Re sample system built in. sends midi notes records the output. you can set it up with as few or many samples as ya need. possible worth a look. 
Output would be into EXS though. IN THEORY kontaky reads EXS, although I have a bad feeling about the most recent version.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 4, 2017)

The "easiest" way is to use Extreme Sample Converter - it loads VSTis and samples them automatically, then saves as Kontakt instruments


----------



## Ben H (Jan 4, 2017)

Redmatica Autosampler and discoDSP Bliss do this too.

*EDIT: *Skylife SampleRobot is another.


----------



## bytechop (Jan 7, 2017)

Lindon said:


> The "easiest" way is to use Extreme Sample Converter - it loads VSTis and samples them automatically, then saves as Kontakt instruments



I try to contact the devoloper a few times to get information about the current development status but no response. Do you know something about it? It would be cool to have a updated version with updated file formats for Kontakt and Reaktor. I also have Bliss and Renoise which can autosample.

Here is a nice Renoise video:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 7, 2017)

bytechop said:


> I try to contact the devoloper a few times to get information about the current development status but no response. Do you know something about it? It would be cool to have a updated version with updated file formats for Kontakt and Reaktor.



Yeah, development stopped years ago. The developer no longer wishes to work on it. :/


----------



## bytechop (Jan 7, 2017)

The best thing would be a flexible record/sampler integration in Kontakt with a sample editor overhaul. Kontakt just accept Apple/Acid loops as i know, others cannot be edited with ease.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 9, 2017)

Ben H said:


> Yeah, development stopped years ago. The developer no longer wishes to work on it. :/


Still works fine tho...


----------



## Ben H (Jan 9, 2017)

Lindon said:


> Still works fine tho...



Yes, it's still a great program. You will need to bridge any 64-bit VST's though with something like jbridge, because it only hosts 32-bit VSTs.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 10, 2017)

or use a virtual midi cable and the "sample midi device" option.


----------

